# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  Windows Server 2008 Standard / Small Business / Essential

## DEL

Есть проблема с установкой софта на новое железо.
Весь софт лицензионный, но на железо ставиться криво и не находит в итоге кучу устройств
При всем этом Windows Server 2008 R2 стал аж на ура! Но на него лицензии нет(
Подозреваю что есть несовместимость с материнкой. 
Каким образом установить лицензионный Windows Server 2008 Standard или Small Business на новое железо? 
Подскажите знатоки, плиз.

----------


## Filin87

Странно, не должно быть подобных проблем, если 2008 R2 установился... попробуй скачать дистриб 2008 с оф. сайта... И опиши, какие именно проблемы у тебя ?

----------


## alexmannsonn

Чёто вопрос ниачём.  Никакой конкретики. Соответственно и ответов нет.

----------

